# what is chef the cuisine?



## dewajudi (Apr 8, 2008)

hi there im a chef without diploma,basicly i never go to culinary school, i have the question what is chef the cuisine ? what they do? thank you


----------



## coosie (Feb 22, 2008)

Chef de cuisine is the chef. He is responsible for everything that has anything to do with the kitchen. Menu, staff, etc..


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The Chef de Cuisine title is one I see too often in the kitchen hierarchy here in America. The places that I observed to have a Chef de Cuisine are very high end fine dining places (Daniel, Alinea, French Laundry). While I am sure the exact role he plays will vary by location, generally he appears to be the righthand to the Executive Chef. It may be common for 2 or more Sous Chefs to work at an establishment, and they all report to the Chef de Cuisine who reports to the Executive Chef.

In the hotel world, the title Executive Sous Chef has been favored over the Chef de Cuisine title. The ACF certification right before the CEC (Certified Executive Chef) is CCC (Certified Chef de Cuisine).


----------

